# spamassassin bayes [solved]

## XenoTerraCide

```

[23715] dbg: bayes: DB_File module not installed, cannot use bayes

```

what do I need to set/install to make bayes work?

----------

## blu3bird

virtual/perl-DB_File

----------

## XenoTerraCide

thanks. I'm going to open a bug because that should be added to to this

```

* Notably, the LANG setting must not include "utf8".   However, some folks

 * have reported that this makes no difference. ;)

 * For spf support, please emerge dev-perl/Mail-SPF-Query

 * For dcc support, please emerge mail-filter/dcc

 * For pyzor support, please emerge dev-python/pyzor

 * For razor support, please emerge mail-filter/razor

 * For addtional functionality, you may wish to emerge:

 * dev-perl/IP-Country       dev-perl/Net-Ident

 * dev-perl/Mail-DKIM

```

----------

## mimosinnet

 *XenoTerraCide wrote:*   

> thanks. I'm going to open a bug because that should be added to to this

 

Have you open a bug? I have come across the same issue. Thanks very much for the thread!

----------

## XenoTerraCide

I think I did... although I don't remember where... I don't think it ever got a response. I'll be honest I don't recall and am too lazy to look it up considering I stopped using gentoo and any gentoo base 9 months ago.

----------

